# Budweiser Series Presents : Aztec Image 4th Annual Car & Truck Show April 6, 2014



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's going down again April 6, 2014 at the Kern County Museum in Bakersfield, Ca .. Over 30 catogories , more cash prizes , live bands, vendors , food , hop and much more .. Don't miss out .. For info call (661)- 213-6702 

Flyer coming soon .....


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

what's the payout cash for the hoppers


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

$400 for 1st and $150 for second .. 3 cars make a class .. Will be posting up rules soon ..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.... Cant wait.. !!!!!


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ray-13 said:


> TTT.... Cant wait.. !!!!!


Hell yeah .. It's going down ..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTY


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

We will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We will be there


See u guys there !!


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo...


What's up bro .. How u doin


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## t-bill (Aug 8, 2013)

how much too get in with car or at the gate


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

TTT for aztec image 
new breed will be in the buildin


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...here we go


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTMFT.... :h5:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks like I'll be taking my caddy here for it's first show with new upgrades along with my brothers regal Egyptian Lover showing for first time


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Looks like I'll be taking my caddy here for it's first show with new upgrades along with my brothers regal Egyptian Lover showing for first time


Thanks for the support bro ... We will see u guys here


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:run:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

t-bill said:


> how much too get in with car or at the gate


It's $25 pre reg.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Last year was great:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS will be there! _


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT:wave:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

aztec1 said:


> $400 for 1st and $150 for second .. 3 cars make a class .. Will be posting up rules soon ..


:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

El Socio 8005 said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up bro .. 3 1/2 weeks to go hope to see u guys down here ..


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

aztec1 said:


> What's up bro .. 3 1/2 weeks to go hope to see u guys down here ..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's almost here .. U guys ready .. If u guys have been here before it's bigger and better this yr .. Money for best of show , prizes , live music , car and truck hop , it's going to be good .. For more info call Gary 213-6702


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## smokes805 (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT
AZTEC IMAGE Bakersfield cc.


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Good show will be there for this one.


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

Any hoppers coming out to play


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

LILRICH said:


> Any hoppers coming out to play


Yes sir Santa Barbara WHO BANGERS CUSTOMS will be bringing a couple single pumps


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

El Socio 8009487513 said:


> Yes sir Santa Barbara WHO BANGERS CUSTOMS will be bringing a couple single pumps


Yup WHO BANGERS CUSTOMS been representing for a couple years Thanks socio also mito and Ramon ;-)


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

3 week's away


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

We're ready .. It's going to be a bad ass show


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

BUMP TO THE TOP.. Can't wait.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT can't wait 2 weeks away


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WILL BE IN HOUSE!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 1140305
> 
> 
> TTT


I'll b waiting for my shirt.


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

LILRICH said:


> I'll b waiting for my shirt.


We should me making them this week homie


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

El Socio 8005 said:


> We should me making them this week homie


10-4


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

To the top


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

new breed c.c. in da house


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Breaking news......just got the word, Gary said he's providing menudo for the first 200 people at the show!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj gonna be in the house....


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

chrysler300 said:


> Breaking news......just got the word, Gary said he's providing menudo for the first 200 people at the show!


Hahahaha anint going to happen .. I can't cook for shit


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"

<font size="4">


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Sound off??


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Can we get a roll call going ..


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Caddy not ready yet so won't make it but my brother should be taking his reagal that's never been shown


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Caddy not ready yet so won't make it but my brother should be taking his reagal that's never been shown


That's koo bro there's always next yr ..


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll b there this year can't wait 


TTT AZTEC IMAGE cc


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld will be there


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT ... One week to go


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just heard Lowrider Magazine will be in the house ...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB GONNA TRY AND MAKE THIS SHOW..


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

EVERYONE IS GOING TO BE OUT IN FORCE,, DONT WANT TO MISS OUT,, CANT WAIT THIS WEEKEND, GOINT TO BE A GREAT SHOW


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ray-13 said:


> EVERYONE IS GOING TO BE OUT IN FORCE,, DONT WANT TO MISS OUT,, CANT WAIT THIS WEEKEND, GOINT TO BE A GREAT SHOW
> View attachment 1158426
> View attachment 1158434
> View attachment 1158442
> ...


What's up big dawg .. It's going down this weekend every Lo Lo magazine will be in the house .. Don't wait till Easter bust ur rides out this Sunday at the show ..


----------



## LILRICH (Jun 14, 2007)

TTT 
Oh I'll b in the house to


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT almost time r u guys ready


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Going to be a good show.......


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Roll call


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Latin World will be in the house.. !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be in the house....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

aztec1 said:


> Roll call


 TOUCH OF STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.....:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT.....:thumbsup:


Thanks for the support TOUCH OF STYLE C.C.


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

LO LOW'S CAR CLUB WILL BE THEIR:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Zeeto (Jun 14, 2013)

Ill show support as a spectator! :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## daddys83bluedemon (Nov 8, 2009)

IMPRESSIONS CC WILL BE THERE QVO !


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This weekend


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> [/
> QUOTE]
> WE WILL BE IN BAKERSFIELD SUNDAY FOR THE BUDWEISER SUPER SHOW! ACCEPTING PRE-REG FOR THE FRENSO SUPER SHOW.....


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Who bangers customs on our way


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks to Aztec Image for another good show, it gets better every year!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Good show....turn out was good

Only thing after a long day the raffles took way to long one hour 

Award ceremony was fast though that was real good


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks to Aztec Image &..Budweiser for putting On A Great Show!


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Thanks to Aztec Image &..Budweiser for putting On A Great Show!


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> :thumbsup:
> WILL BE IN HOUSE!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Where the pics at??


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pics coming soon


----------



## 05sierra (Feb 25, 2009)

Was a good show gave some people demos with no complaints


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

05sierra said:


> Where the pics at??


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics but there has to be more than that


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

PIX! ...of the LADIES please.


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Thanks to Aztec Image &..Budweiser for putting On A Great Show!


 :thumbsup:


----------

